# PingPong Spiel - Kollision



## PixelHD (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo , 

ich arbeite seit gestern haben an einem Ping Pong Spiel es funktioniert auch alles soweit nur mein Problem ist jetzt die Kollisions Abfrage, ich arbeite mit LWJGL. Wie fängt man am besten mit der Abfrage an ?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pixel


----------



## SlaterB (17. Aug 2011)

Kollision findet jede Menge Themen in der Foren-Suche, vielleicht was für dich dabei
(und hoffentlich nicht nur Threads, die auch auf die Suche verweisen  )


----------



## 0plan (17. Aug 2011)

Für ein einfaches PingPong würd ich dir raten mit Rectangles zu arbeiten, diese erfüllen für einfache Kollision im 2D bereich super ihren Zweck.


----------

